# Pump Dispenser



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Guys

Just about to order some Snow Foam, do you stock the 'dispensing pumps' on there own, couldnt see them on the site - i'm guessing i need one like the one i got with the Hyperwash?

Thanks a lot

Rob


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Rob, 

We dont actually stock the dispensing pumps but what we do stock is dispensing spouts at £2.50 each. 

We are waiting for a snow foam order to arrive right now too. 

All the best,

John


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Ok thanks John, i'll order a couple of them and Megs dispensing bottles. I'll wait for the Snow Foam and Last Touch to come back in stock and order at the same time.

cheers

Rob


----------

